# Boss V plow not moving but motor runs???



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm having an issue with my Boss V plow on my Gator UTV....it has the controller like this one










During the Thanksgiving storm I had problems with my plow blade lifting, I couldn't see fluid in the fill port so I added a bit of fluid and was able to lift the plow up and move the Gator out of the way to finish the job with the tractor. Today I went up and picked up a bit more fluid thinking it was odd that I would need to add any since there were no external leaks I could see. I topped the fluid off and still no dice....the plow won't lift and the blade won't even angle. It seems to be locked in "float" or something like that. If I press the up button my plow motor will run as long as I have it pressed but nothing happens, same with the scoop buttons. I also noticed that when I turn the controller off it doesn't shut down....the backlighting is still on. My plow headlights are also not working.

Up until this last storm everything worked perfectly, this plow is just over a year old and everything looks excellent on it. I don't know anybody local with a Boss V plow that could try my controller to test it. I'm leaning toward that since it was a quick failure, I think adding fluid initially and having it work once was more a fluke than anything.

I did test all the coils and they all magnetize with 12V power hooked up. I don't know much about Boss plows but I don't believe it's my relief valve because with the 2 valves I would expect that if I had one bad one the angle would still work. I checked the ground and it looks good, I disconnected my harnesses and sprayed them with electrical cleaner....greased them with dielectric grease and plugged them back in with no change....all the connections looked good to start with. I'm at a loss as to what to check next.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm not sure. I purchased it new in August 2013...I have no idea how long the warranty is good for on a consumer plow


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/consumer_warranty_policy.pdf


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like a ground problem.
Read this. https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/rt3_trip_edge_troubleshooting_guide.pdf


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link, it looks like my warranty is still good then. That will be very good if it is a problem with my control or pump/valves. 



I guess I'll peel off my connections at the battery tomorrow and clean/grease them and try it again. The look good and I get good continuity at the grounding block but maybe it's a problem under load.


If the lift solenoid valve was sticking would that only affect the lift and not the scoop?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Because nothing works but the motor runs, really leads me to believe that it is a bad control wire ground.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

Where would I look for the control wire ground? The harness seems to be pretty much buttoned up tight in the controller. The ground at the solenoid itself looks good with a multimeter and the brown ground wires that go to the coils all show good continuity to the ground as well.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I suppose it could be the controller. I have never seen one that was bad. 
https://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/13_pin_wiring_diagram.pdf


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

maxwellp;1885835 said:


> Because nothing works but the motor runs, really leads me to believe that it is a bad control wire ground.


Well the bad ground part was correct, the small harness going from the ground at the motor to the lights/solenoids has a diode in it....that harness is loosing the ground where the diode is. I made a quick jumper wire to run from my harness back to the motor and everything works so I guess I need a new diode or harness. Should be an easy fix Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Now that you say that about the wire with the diode - I had the wire on one plow burn up in that same place a long time ago. The Diode was OK I just made a new wire with the old Diode.


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

What is the purpose of the diode?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

DIXIEDOG;1886668 said:


> What is the purpose of the diode?


Diodes let voltage only flow in one direction.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

My guess is - to stop the coils from getting or making any interference. Or back feeding somehow?


----------



## DIXIEDOG (Nov 30, 2014)

$16 for a new harness and the plow is back in business. Hopefully that harness was a fluke and the new one lasts a long time, only 1 local dealer had one in stock so that's either a good sign and they rarely go so they don't need to stock them or they had a pile of them in stock and everybody burned their harness up the first storm and bought them out.:laughing:


----------

